# Planted 5 Gallon Shrimp & Betta Tank - Marineland Potrait



## minorhero (Mar 28, 2019)

That purple mystery snail is pretty awesome looking! Nice looking tank!


----------



## 64D-1701 (Apr 7, 2018)

Nice tank. I got the same one a few months ago. It's a nice aquarium, but the filter setup is awful, in my opinion. The back compartment stayed dirty, so I pulled the divider out and replaced the filter with a Fluval C2 HOB (though it may have too much flow for your Beta). I also got a stainless steel shrimp-safe inlet strainer from Han Aquatics. Pulling out the plastic divider provided much more space. I also replaced the light with a Finnex FugeRay Planted+ clip light. Fairly inexpensive upgrades, and my cherry shrimp are having babies.


----------



## mikekey (Nov 26, 2019)

64D-1701 said:


> Nice tank. I got the same one a few months ago. It's a nice aquarium, but the filter setup is awful, in my opinion. The back compartment stayed dirty, so I pulled the divider out and replaced the filter with a Fluval C2 HOB (though it may have too much flow for your Beta). I also got a stainless steel shrimp-safe inlet strainer from Han Aquatics. Pulling out the plastic divider provided much more space. I also replaced the light with a Finnex FugeRay Planted+ clip light. Fairly inexpensive upgrades, and my cherry shrimp are having babies.


Very nice. 

I modified the filter setup myself.

So, the very first thing I did to this tank was to actually drill a few holes into the return line from the pump. The water in the back compartment can become a little stagnant. Even with the pump turned down, the flow is still a bit excessive. I don't really see a downside to doing so. It agitates the water in the rear and reduces flow.

I chucked the cheap charcoal filter that came with the tank.

I have two polishing pads, then custom cut sponge, then two bags of Fluval Biomax rings.

The first stage is "inTank Bonded Blue & White Poly Filter Floss 1000 & 500 Micron" then after it is "100 Micron Polishing Filter Pad from Aqutic Experts" and behind that I have a "Filter Bio-Chemical Sponge"

After that, in the main compartment, in two fine mesh bags I have Flubal Biomax rings.

So far so good. And my water stays very clear! I am also Pothos out the back.



















*LIGHTING*

The light that comes with the tank is nothing special. I mean the tank itself is about $47.80 USD on Amazon. So...

I really wanted to get myself a decent plant light, so I could really grow my plants. I spent some time looking at the ONF Flat Nano, very attractive light and the Fluval Plant 3.0 Nano. I ended up with the Fluval. Funny enough, my light now costs more than the tank. :joyful:

But I am really happy with this light and it's adjustability.




















VS the OE Light










Bump: Just a few more photos from today.


----------



## akira112 (Feb 18, 2009)

Looking good, it's great that the shrimp hasn't become betta food.


----------



## mackenziefcs (Dec 1, 2019)

Love the setup! Beautiful betta, mystery snail is super pretty too!


----------

